# Your deprived Rusty the Arab photos ;D



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Its almost been a year now, since my horse came into my life. Since the beggining of a life long relationship. Since _everything_ changed. Never, not even in my wildest dreams, did I ever even dare to imagine that I would be so _truly_ happy with life.

When we rescued him, that day felt seriously like a dream, all throughout the entire day. And as he got fat enough to ride him, it turned into a night mare. He was as sweet as apple pie, but crazier than anything I had ever imagined. But his sweetness didn't make up for his random bouts of bucking, of rearing, of bolting, of kicking, and biting. It was clear, he had absolutely no trust in me, _or_ respect.

Slowly, we started working together, ever so slowly, he started to have more respect, and then I seen some trust, obedience, and willingness. Until I didn't even recognize him from the horse he used to be.

I think we had the real fall through the day I caught him laying out in the pasture. I walked up to him, and layed their with him, for the first time. It was what felt like the shortest few minutes of my life. I realized it was then, that he had given his trust over to me. After that, he never bucked, reared, bolted, kicked, or showed any signs of disrespect... He seemed to have... changed, over night, the weirdest thing...

Anyhow, here is some photos of him


His first day home









Him now









Learning how to jump (He looks thrilled, huh?)









Getting a tad bit better... (He is the over jump master)









And now









And now









Now (Keep in mind, he had never been ridden bareback, or jumped before)









Still picture taken off of a video.









English 









Getting a bath :lol:









Rusty









Quietly waiting for me to return with his long awaited sugar cube









Weird forelock...


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Rainy day









He looks guilty


















Adorable 









He seriously wrecks all of my photos...









Laying down on command.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What a cutie he's turned into! Good JOB!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love love love it!!! Such a sweet story!! You did really well with him, he looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I've always wanted to teach Romeo to lay down, just don't know how to do it.
Rusty is gorgeous!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats an amazzing story and photos as well


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> What a cutie he's turned into! Good JOB!


Thank you very much 



redape49 said:


> Love love love it!!! Such a sweet story!! You did really well with him, he looks FANTASTIC!


Thank you 



paintluver said:


> I've always wanted to teach Romeo to lay down, just don't know how to do it.
> Rusty is gorgeous!


Ugh, it takes a lot of time, and patience! And thank you 



RedTree said:


> thats an amazzing story and photos as well


Why thank so very much


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

He's so puuurty! Love Arabs, too.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Thank you  I love your Gracie too  Shes so gorgeous! Arabs are my total favorite breed :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great work!!! So nice to hear how far you two have came!!! He looks amazing!!! Look forward to more stories, and pics in the future!! He really is a great looking horse!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

He's looks great =) You've done an excellent job with him, you wouldn't have though he would turn that gorgeous =)


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He looks great! I really love the picture of you two lying down together and the one of him waiting for a sugar cube.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Great work!!! So nice to hear how far you two have came!!! He looks amazing!!! Look forward to more stories, and pics in the future!! He really is a great looking horse!!


Thank you so very very much 



palominolover said:


> He's looks great =) You've done an excellent job with him, you wouldn't have though he would turn that gorgeous =)


Lol, I though I was doomed with the worlds ugliest horse when we first rescued him :lol:



2horses said:


> He looks great! I really love the picture of you two lying down together and the one of him waiting for a sugar cube.


Thank you  Goodness, training him to lye down was worthless... :lol: Unless you count in count that it makes alright photos :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you for turning him into such a fine animal. I admire this horse (& you 2).


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Beautiful, thank you for turning him into such a fine animal. I admire this horse (& you 2).


Thank you. Thank you more than you can imagine


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

wow he turned out to be an absolute STUNNER. you have done an amazing job with him, you should be really proud. and now ship some of your training skills my way ;P i absolutly LOVE the picture of you guys laying down. iv only ever sat with my horse while he layed down once. and the only trick he knows is to smile on command (do the funny lip thing like when they scent something). i wanted to teach him to lay down and to bow. but i think he'd start laying down just to get out of working, he's sneaky like that


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

lol he looks so much like my zahir, except mine is leaner and more typey (the crabbet half haha) did you get his registration papers?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

oh and i build my jumps out of cinder blocks and pvc pipe like that too lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great job, he looks fantastic


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, what a huge difference. You have done an amazing job with that guy!! The closeup headshot needs to be in a frame!!! As well as the last photo!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

AngieLee said:


> wow he turned out to be an absolute STUNNER. you have done an amazing job with him, you should be really proud. and now ship some of your training skills my way ;P i absolutly LOVE the picture of you guys laying down. iv only ever sat with my horse while he layed down once. and the only trick he knows is to smile on command (do the funny lip thing like when they scent something). i wanted to teach him to lay down and to bow. but i think he'd start laying down just to get out of working, he's sneaky like that


Thank you :hug: My (horrid) training skills only seem to work on him... :shock: any other attempts, on any other horses, fail...  :lol: Oh my word, how did you teach him to smile!? I've always wanted to do that, but don't know how!



hisangelonly said:


> lol he looks so much like my zahir, except mine is leaner and more typey (the crabbet half haha) did you get his registration papers?


Sadly, he didn't come with papers, only his family tree. (Pedigree, I believe?)



hisangelonly said:


> oh and i build my jumps out of cinder blocks and pvc pipe like that too lol


Lol, its cheap, and theirs a ton of it laying around!



Golden Horse said:


> Great job, he looks fantastic


Thank you :happydance:



RoCru said:


> Wow, what a huge difference. You have done an amazing job with that guy!! The closeup headshot needs to be in a frame!!! As well as the last photo!


Thank you :hug: My bulletin board only has photos of him on it... no people, just a horse :lol: People think Ima freak :rofl:


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Thank you :hug: My (horrid) training skills only seem to work on him... :shock: any other attempts, on any other horses, fail...  :lol: Oh my word, how did you teach him to smile!? I've always wanted to do that, but don't know how!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who are his sire and dam? and further back if possible? Is he registered with AHR/AHA? i love building jumps. right now we are working over a log though . or just give me his registered name and I will go look it up ) it is easier that way




Zahir's real name is EC Mr. Promo. His sire is Madero and his mother is Miss Providence. He has Aladdin, GG Manita, Bask, Al Cobre, and Zancudo, too.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> who are his sire and dam? and further back if possible? Is he registered with AHR/AHA? i love building jumps. right now we are working over a log though . or just give me his registered name and I will go look it up ) it is easier that way
> zahir jumping on the line - YouTube
> Zahir's real name is EC Mr. Promo. His sire is Madero and his mother is Miss Providence. He has Aladdin, GG Manita, Bask, Al Cobre, and Zancudo, too.


Its "ET Mahrvelous - AHR*637407"

His dam is "Hut Treara"
His sire is "Cam Ranh Bay"
His Dams sire is "Ebony Treasure"

I dont see any of the names you posted on his pedigree, how far distance are they from Zahir?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Its "ET Mahrvelous - AHR*637407"
> 
> His dam is "Hut Treara"
> His sire is "Cam Ranh Bay"
> ...


Zancudo is pretty far back but Al Cobre and Aladdin and Bask arent. Go to allbreedpedigree.com and look up EC Mr. Promo.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

ET Mahrvelous isnt in the database, which means nobody has added him yet. dangit! But I know EC Mr. Promo is


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Khemosabi is your horse's grandfather . thats good. i am looking up your horse's parents' names


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> ET Mahrvelous isnt in the database, which means nobody has added him yet. dangit! But I know EC Mr. Promo is


Yes, I know he isn't in it yet... >.< But his dam and sire are. Or wait, maybe its his grand sire and grand dam? (Is grand dam even right?)


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> Khemosabi is your horse's grandfather . thats good. i am looking up your horse's parents' names


Lol, yes he is  Ima look up your boy


----------



## BuddyBunny (Nov 14, 2011)

i LOVE the last picture!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Why thank you ^^^  :hug:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> ET Mahrvelous isnt in the database, which means nobody has added him yet. dangit! But I know EC Mr. Promo is[/QUO
> 
> I added My boy in the database. And I looked up your boy, his sire is gorgeous!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I added My boy in the database. And I looked up your boy, his sire is gorgeous![/QUOTE]

yes Madero is a pure spanish (crabbet) stallion. he was gray and Zahir turned out bay . his mother was bay. lol


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

this is your horse's half sibling:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> this is your horse's half sibling:
> View attachment 79655


Dude, he's gorgeous!
Arabs are by far my favorite breed ;D


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

yep he sure is. arabians are my favorite breed too


----------

